

12 ways to spot a liar - cynthiaherald
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carolkinseygoman/2012/04/11/12-ways-to-spot-a-liar-at-work/

======
ryanherman
I wonder how medication changes the signs of a liar? More so focused on the
idea of ADD / Focus medicines. Combine this article with what "Robot's See",
can we create a lie detecting robot on the visual cues?

